
Microsoft develops shape-shifting touchscreen - barredo
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn19776-microsoft-develops-shapeshifting-touchscreen.html
======
iwr
Shouldn't they at least produce a working prototype before they can patent it?
There's a long way from idea to actually putting it in practice.

